# Thoughts on new CZ shotguns?



## dawgvet (Jul 10, 2020)

So I am thinking of getting a new shotgun and have been eyeing a CZ Bobwhite G2, probably in 20 ga but might consider a 12 ga. I know these are Turkish-made guns but I've read some pretty favorable reviews. Hard to pass up a decent side by side for $600. Any experience with CZ's in general, especially the new Bobwhite G2's? 
Any input appreciated.
Thanks,
Jed


----------



## lgard (Jul 10, 2020)

Ive personally never shot a bobwhite but i have shot clays and quail with the sharptail 28 ga and the canvasback in 12. I currently own a new 1012 semi auto in original bottomland i picked up for 605. Ive put over 1000 rounds through it since september and i am impressed. Kills ducks and turkeys just as smooth as a benelli. Cz makes a good gun at a very good price range. The look and feel of their guns are what hooked me. Turkish made or not i love them.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2020)

I have a Drake in 20 gauge and love it.


----------



## bthacker09 (Jul 10, 2020)

I have a bobwhite G2. It’s been the main gun I’ve hunted with for two seasons. No problems at all. Comes with multiple choke options and a hard case, for the money it’s hard to beat.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 11, 2020)

I have a 20 gauge Drake. No problems with the gun.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 11, 2020)

CZ is a good choice for an inexpensive shotgun. I have a redhead premier 20. Good luck!


----------



## au7126 (Jul 11, 2020)

A few years ago ?? I traded into one  a 20 gauge O/U. Beautiful gun and handled very well. I found on that the safety did not auto on when reload and close. Do the new guns still function this way?


----------



## B. White (Jul 11, 2020)

It was my first O/U, but my Drake carries and shoots good enough to make me leave the turkey guns in th safe.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 12, 2020)

I've heard really good things.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2020)

I just ordered a second one !


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 12, 2020)

I want one of these.

https://cz-usa.com/product/cz-712-utility-g2-12-gauge-20-barrel/


----------



## coastalredneck (Jul 13, 2020)

just because its an opinion based thread.. junk.. everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 13, 2020)

OR you can spend over $2K on a beretta, browning or one of the others. Nice guns but overpriced in my opinion.


----------

